# Fluid in pelvis



## Mummytoone

Hi yes its me.... pathetic old Lou

Just wondered if anyone knows what fluid in your pelvis means?

Had a scan today before I am thrown on the scrape heap and was told it was pretty evident

Lou xxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Lou,

Well I can't tell you what it means for you or why it would be there, but can tell you I have had this too!
I had a Laparotomy in July '05 to remove a 9cm cyst.  I've had two scan since then, which unfortunately show that a new cyst has grown in it's place :-(  Anyway, they both mentioned, free fluid seen in pelvis.  However, today's scan said none seen.  I did ask about it at the last scan and from memory they said this often occurs after abdominal surgery.  So presumably it has all been dissolved??

Sorry don't think this has helped, but wanted you to know that someone else had, had it!


----------



## Mummytoone

Thanks Tamsin for the reply.

It was just my final scan for the ovulation pain and PCO symptoms I experience.

It was in my left tube which is the side I ovulated from this month.

Its never been mentioned before so.....

Thanks again

Lou xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Have a look at this, may put your mind at ease :-

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=3514940&dopt=Abstract

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nickel

Hi
On my last operation report it said that i had free fliud in the POD is this the same as the pelvis sorry for being bit


----------

